# has any1 went bean to hydro



## krsone (Jun 6, 2006)

I've done it before but didn't go a full lifecycle I had used the sponge method and let the tape root grow about an inch and rigged up an airstone in a little container put a plastic lid with a hole big enuff for root but not so big the bean would go threw I got the roots pretty well on there way(i think)and then the cat and the girlfriend slaughter my baby.Was curiuos if any1 else has tried this or something related


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 6, 2006)

I dont have a cat,  but I do have a girlfriend and she would never slaughter my lil sprout like that.   I would kill the cat and dump the girlfriend.


----------



## krsone (Jun 9, 2006)

sorta harsh there dog they were just bag seed although i love weed i love ***** more and i dont mean the cat


----------



## krsone (Jun 9, 2006)

so besides relationship counciling got anymore input


----------

